# A little cherry CR-1



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Good ol American cherry, one of my favorite woods. Tuned this one to raspy cottontail, and shipping it to the UK.

Mark


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very nice work, Mark !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Very cool! Is this your first international call?


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Shipping this one to Scott M. on the Isle of Skye, Mark??? :teeth:

Saw that he was using one of your calls on his last TV show--pretty awesome!!!


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys, no not really Rick, Ive shipped calls to other countries for about 10 years or so now. A couple of years ago a fellow came over from Scotland and hunted with a group of AZ guys and I sent along one of these calls for him to try. He is a damage control type person over there, and calls tons of red fox. He was kind enough to mention it in a magazine article here recently and Ive been getting orders everyday since.

Ive sent a lot of calls to Africa, Australia. Canada, Mexico etc, but for awhile I was getting orders from Japan, never figured that out, I didnt think they even hunted there?

Mark


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Lonehowl said:


> Thanks guys, no not really Rick, Ive shipped calls to other countries for about 10 years or so now. A couple of years ago a fellow came over from Scotland and hunted with a group of AZ guys and I sent along one of these calls for him to try. He is a damage control type person over there, and calls tons of red fox. He was kind enough to mention it in a magazine article here recently and Ive been getting orders everyday since.
> 
> Ive sent a lot of calls to Africa, Australia. Canada, Mexico etc, but for awhile I was getting orders from Japan, never figured that out, I didnt think they even hunted there?
> 
> Mark


Uh-huh, figured u were sending it to Scott....Did u see his last tv show--he was using one of your calls...Didn't mention your name, but he said it was from Cali...


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

lol posting at the same time Scotty.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

No not yet.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I figured it wasn't the first...... I suppose I should have just asked which countries lol.

I know Japanese like to collect things that are unique and American. I wonder if it had something to do with that.... Probably more likely they were taking a hunting trip.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

beautiful call


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that's a great call!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice looking call.


----------

